# Iams Large Breed Puppy Food



## jay197 (Feb 25, 2014)

My breeder has been feeding the puppies Iams Large Breed Puppy Food. She said they have been doing well on it. I reviewed the ingredients and am not too impressed. Has anybody had any experience with this food? I will be getting my puppy this week and want the best for him... any advice is greatly appreciated


----------



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!!

Find a high quality food that you like the ingredients to and switch him over once you get him. But it needs to be a slow switch like over the course of a week or more. You are correct in thinking iams isn't much good.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Not the greatest food but if u switch wait a week or two let him settle into a new environment. Switch slowly! 75%old 25 new for 3 days then 50/50 3 days then 75 new 25 old 3 days to 100% new 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I tried to switch my GSD over to a higher quality food when he was 3 months. He did not do well with the standard time frames to switch over. My vet recommended I wait until he was 7 to 8 months and switch him over more slowly. Like a month between the increases. We are doing that now and he is doing well.


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

My adult Jack Russell was on lamb and rice (red label grocery store food) for years with great stools and no nutritional issues. When I got the new GSD pup she did not do well on it and I wanted both on the same diet. Both get home cooked chicken, rice, peas, carrots, green beans and dry food mixed when served. I suggest as others, get the pup on a diet that works and stay with it, make up your mind, digestion and nutrition trumps everything.. Change slow... Good luck. !!


----------



## Fezzik von barry (Feb 26, 2014)

Not a great brand. When you get your pup ask the breeder for about a weeks worth of food. Slowly incorporate a new brand in with the old (example: if you are feeding him/her a1/2 cup 3x day start with a third of the amount per feeding with the new kibble slowly replacing the old portion with the new). 

Anything grain free is a good choice. 
Best of luck


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

Gunner was on garbage food when we got him at 8weeks, I immediately switched him to boiled chicken,rice, and pumpkin for 2 days then slowly added orijen and the honest kitchen to that and never had a problem.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Yeah I'd probably switch to something better. As no one's mentioned it yet, you want to take a look at some of the higher rated or more recommended foods on this site:

Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

I use Wellness Large Breed Puppy Food... Iams is not a great food.

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm going to be the Devil's advocate in this thread.

Try to make the switch to a higher quality food...but don't be upset if the dog's system can't handle it even after a proper switch. My GSD Finn needed to be on a better quality food and he took the switch very well to Blue Buffalo. My Collie, Chey, couldn't handle the high end food. You want to talk about diarrhea? Nothing like a white carpet being saturated with it and her spending more time outside pooping than playing. We tried it over four months with a few different high end foods. Her system couldn't handle it, so we went back to feeding her Kibbles and Bits.

Abi, my Pom, couldn't handle Blue Buffalo. Same problem. She couldn't handle any of the high end foods, but she ended up having food allergies. Now she's on a mix of grain free/chicken free and RAW. 

My first dog lived to be a healthy 16 on what's considered crud food and died of natural causes. My second dog spent half his life on crud food, then when he developed skin problems, he was switched over to high end food...which he couldn't tolerate. He ended up being on RAW due to his skin problems and did well on it until the day he passed.

Try the switch, but don't be upset if your pup doesn't take to the high end food.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Sometimes it's not worth it to switch. I had my dogs on ProPlan for a long time tried switching them didn't work back to ProPlan and tried one more time to Earthborn Holistics Great Plains they do great on it. I rotate with the coastal catch. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Iams is definitely not the best food. As far as kibble goes, I think Orijen and Acana are the best out there IMO, but the only thing that doesn't upset my dogs tummy is raw.

I tried several kibbles with no improvement, and within 24 hours of changing to raw, we have not looked back. Which I'm glad about, because with kibble you really don't know what you're feeding and I wouldn't trust a pet food manufacturer to not try to maximize profit at the expense of your animals health.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

jay197 said:


> My breeder has been feeding the puppies Iams Large Breed Puppy Food. She said they have been doing well on it. I reviewed the ingredients and am not too impressed. Has anybody had any experience with this food? I will be getting my puppy this week and want the best for him... any advice is greatly appreciated


I took my pup too the vet Monday. She told me to feed him Iams large breed puppy food. So far so good. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have fed Wellness, Taste of the Wild, Solid Gold and Blue Buffalo with good results but Wellness was/is my favorite.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I got my puppy from rescue. The person who was foster mom for the puppies believed in the grain free foods. His first food was TOTW. He didn't do well diahreea. Then she switched the puppies to the Kirkland grain free brand. Some of the puppies did great. Not so much my boy. Still with the on and off diahreea. So I brought her a bag of Diamond Naturals Lg Breed puppy. Rescue had a fecal done to make sure no parasites. All clear but still with the diahreea. I brought him home. He was 16.5 lbs at 12 weeks. Still more diahreea, so I took in a fecal to my vet. All clear! Started feeding Pumpkin and it formed a little but still he was having problems. I decided to go back to the one thing that I know has worked for me in the past. It's crap ingredients but I bought a bag of Science Diet. and mixed it with the Diamond Naturals... Within two days he had solid poo. By 14 weeks he was up to 19.9 lbs and on Monday he was 27.6 lbs. (BTW his brother who did well on the grain free was 40+ lbs at his 16 week shots)

My guy is steadily gaining weight and filling out. All I can say is for some dogs crap ingredients work. When he gets older I will try again some better food, but for now I will stick with what works. :crazy:


----------

